# Greg's 2022 PRG Journal



## gregonfire

What's up TLF.

I just purchased some seed, so I thought it was time to officially make a new thread. 

We are closing on our new home in just a couple weeks, and I'm already starting to prep for this fall's lawn season.





































*Yard / lawn specs*
- ~12,500 sqft of grass
- existing TTTF mix that is in good shape
- fully irrigated, even the farthest parts of the back yard
- overall very flat surface, which is a game changer for me coming from a sloped yard

*Short term goals:*
- have irrigation system maintenanced (possibly some new heads)
- upgrade irrigation controller with Rachio 3 (also looking for other suggestions here)
- step down HOC
- dethatch
- overseed

*Long term goals:*
- fully renovate with 100% KBG in 2023

*Details:*
My wife and I have been house hunting for a while and luckily landed this awesome house back in June. We are finally closing on the house in a couple weeks and we are all super excited.

I really want to do a full renovation, but there just won't be enough time this year. And, unfortunately I am deploying next year during reno season, so 2023 is looking like the soonest a reno will happen. Luckily, the grass is in pretty good shape. The current owner definitely uses a landscaping company so the grass is pretty well maintained.

I decided to go with a PRG overseed (Champion GQ) because of it's quick germination and I've always wanted to try it out. Ordered 100lbs of seed from Hancock Seed and it should be here next week.

I'm really excited to start this new lawn journey and look forward to sharing the ups and downs with all of you.

Here's a link to my current yard for those interested:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1246


----------



## Chris LI

Good luck with your new project! :thumbsup: You have a great canvas to begin the transformation.


----------



## gregonfire

Chris LI said:


> Good luck with your new project! :thumbsup: You have a great canvas to begin the transformation.


Thanks Chris! Eager to get in there and get to work


----------



## JDgreen18

Awesome congrats on the new house. Looking forward to watch your progress.


----------



## g-man

gregonfire said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your new project! :thumbsup: You have a great canvas to begin the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris! Eager to get in there and get to work
Click to expand...

What's the shipping address, so you can get to work?

https://smile.amazon.com/Compare-N-Save-Concentrate-41-Percent-Glyphosate-32-Ounce/dp/B00ARKS23A/ref=sr_1_7?crid=267B8Q4XBU4HY&dchild=1&keywords=glyphosate+concentrate&qid=1628181811&sprefix=glyph%2Caps%2C193&sr=8-7


----------



## gregonfire

JDgreen18 said:


> Awesome congrats on the new house. Looking forward to watch your progress.


Thanks! I'll be sure to post updates once I get started. Gonna be a busy first week once we get in there.



g-man said:


> What's the shipping address, so you can get to work?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Compare-N-Save-Concentrate-41-Percent-Glyphosate-32-Ounce/dp/B00ARKS23A/ref=sr_1_7?crid=267B8Q4XBU4HY&dchild=1&keywords=glyphosate+concentrate&qid=1628181811&sprefix=glyph%2Caps%2C193&sr=8-7


G-man, I hate you :lol:

Honestly I have so much gly already I don't need any. Hopefully it doesn't expire.

Trust me, I want to renovate this year just as bad as you, but, first I won't have enough time to do it right, second, my wife will kill me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## g-man

I don't understand why you guys are so afraid of the wife. By the way, the sofa is comfortable.


----------



## gregonfire

:mrgreen:


----------



## gregonfire

Well, we made it guys.

Finally settled on the new house last Friday and we're moved in, but not unpacked.

Lots of work done the last few days, but nothing lawn related yet.

I did do a first cut, and there is a TON of nutsedge. If I'm planning an overseed in the next few weeks should I just let it go for now, or can I try to kill it in the meantime? Don't want to affect germination of the new grass.

We also have a mole problem in the front yard. Didn't notice anything in the back yard. I will start with eliminating their food source, but anyone have any other suggestions for them?

Anyway, here's some back yard pics. HOC: 3". I need to get a bigger mower...


----------



## lbb091919

Congrats on the new place. That backyard is sweet!! Pup is enjoying it already.

I had good success with the basic ortho nutsedge killer but it was only on a couple spots. Guess it depends on how much there actually is but it toasted that stuff in a week.


----------



## gregonfire

lbb091919 said:


> Congrats on the new place. That backyard is sweet!! Pup is enjoying it already.
> 
> I had good success with the basic ortho nutsedge killer but it was only on a couple spots. Guess it depends on how much there actually is but it toasted that stuff in a week.


Thanks man! The dogs absolutely LOVE it.

I looked into the ortho you mentioned, it says wait 4 weeks before planting seed. Guess I'm just going to deal with it for now.


----------



## lbb091919

I must have missed that warning. I only spot sprayed a handful of plants so we'll see what happens in those areas.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Double check me but I think sedgehammer labels says safe to overseed PRG in 2 weeks


----------



## gregonfire

Sfurunner13 said:


> Double check me but I think sedgehammer labels says safe to overseed PRG in 2 weeks


You might be right but I'm planning to seed in about 10 days. I'm shooting for labor day but we'll see.


----------



## gregonfire

lbb091919 said:


> I must have missed that warning. I only spot sprayed a handful of plants so we'll see what happens in those areas.


Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> :mrgreen:


Cultivars?


----------



## JDgreen18

Property looks awesome...as far as the moles the best trap I've use is https://www.domyown.com/talpirid-mole-trap-p-1364.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces-across-google&utm_term=1364
I push the tunnels down this put this trap in place usually catch the mole with in a day or two.


----------



## ericgautier

Congrats man! Looking forward to the new journal.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Cultivars?


44% SR4650
42% Thrive
13% Bandalore

Not too knowledgeable on different PRG cultivars but anything will be better than what I have now.



JDgreen18 said:


> Property looks awesome...as far as the moles the best trap I've use is https://www.domyown.com/talpirid-mole-trap-p-1364.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces-across-google&utm_term=1364
> I push the tunnels down this put this trap in place usually catch the mole with in a day or two.


Thanks. I picked up some wire tek traps from amazon, will let you know how I make out.



ericgautier said:


> Congrats man! Looking forward to the new journal.


Thanks Eric!


----------



## gregonfire

Hey all, hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Some updates:

*General*
- Did my 2nd mow yesterday. Back looks decent. Front is being destroyed by moles. 
- Roots from one of the trees are exposed and makes cutting a PITA. Will probably make a mulch bed in that area.
- I bought some mole traps and hope to eliminate the problem as soon as possible. Overseeding will be futile if they persist in the front yard.

*Sprinkler system*
- Got my Rachio 3 installed over the weekend. Loving it so far! Haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I love being able to control everything through my phone.

- Some of the sprinkler heads need adjustment. One is definitely hitting the garage because there was some water in there in the morning. I had a sprinkler company come out and replace some heads and check everything out when we first moved in, but I guess they didn't mess with the spray areas.

*Overseed prep*
- There are some low spots in the yard which I plan to fill in with some topsoil. 
- Nutsedge is a big problem throughout the yard but I'm just going to deal with it for the time being
- Considering either hiring out, or renting a power rake to dethatch the yard. I don't think extension cords will reach the back yard safely, and the greenworks is only 16" width anyway, it will take hours to dethatch the whole yard.
- Need to start stepping down HOC but rain has delayed that.

*Questions / help*
- Original plan for seed-down was labor day, but soil temps are currently ~78*. I won't be home the following weekend (11th, 12th) so considering pushing it til the 18th / 19th. Thoughts?
- I used tenacity at seed-down for my reno, is that still recommended for an overseed?
- thoughts on starter fert for overseed? I want to help the new seed grow, but don't want to push the current grass either.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultivars?
> 
> 
> 
> 44% SR4650
> 42% Thrive
> 13% Bandalore
> 
> Not too knowledgeable on different PRG cultivars but anything will be better than what I have now.
Click to expand...

The Hogan Company had PhD blend a few years ago with the second two in it, and they spoke highly of them. Pretty sure I've used a Champion GQ blend with SR4600 in it at one point.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultivars?
> 
> 
> 
> 44% SR4650
> 42% Thrive
> 13% Bandalore
> 
> Not too knowledgeable on different PRG cultivars but anything will be better than what I have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hogan Company had PhD blend a few years ago with the second two in it, and they spoke highly of them. Pretty sure I've used a Champion GQ blend with SR4600 in it at one point.
Click to expand...

How'd you like the GQ blend? First time with PRG so I hope I like it.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> How'd you like the GQ blend? First time with PRG so I hope I like it.


All the higher-end Ryegrass I've tried has been pretty good. You might get slight differences in look, growth habit, or disease resistance with different brands/families, but there are a lot of good blends, including the Champion GQ. I've got various types all mixed in now, and pretty much use a bunch of stuff interchangeably at this point. I'm currently using the latest Allied Seed cultivars (ASP series) which are in Agway's blend. I've used ASP-XXXX, SR-XXXX, Zoom, Fiesta 4, Karma, Apple SGL, Wicked, etc. All are great.

Most modern TTPR has a very fine blade...probably finer than what you're used to seeing from the KBG and TTTF. They're also pretty Brown Patch resistant these days. Drought tolerance and extreme heat and cold performance is getting better over time, but still doesn't match the other species in most cases. Also, you know the seed stalks you get in Spring from TTTF that stick upright? They get even stiffer and obtrusive with Ryegrass. Just keep mowing. Not a big deal unless someone wants to walk barefoot in May.

Finally, a little Ryegrass seed can go a long way with current cultivars...they have aggressive germination. Use less seed to overseed with than you would with TTTF...maybe half the amount by weight. You get less die off with PR, so the seed goes further. The PR seedlings are much stronger...essentially 95% of what gets seeded grows. Too much, and you'll deal with crowding.

Sept. 20th should be fine for a PR overseed in a typical year in your area if you can't do it sooner. Of course sooner is always best. Once I get to October in my area, it's hit or miss due to hard freezes occurring before the roots mature. It does germinate faster than TTTF and has very little lag period while it grows in (unless it gets cold). I seeded some spots on Oct. 5th last year. They didn't look so great even in early Spring this year, but look fine now.

Are you planning to dethatch before overseeding?

Use the Tenacity if you think there might be weed germination, or Poa annua. The overseed doesn't care if you use surfactant or not.

Overseed fertilizer? If you need P, use starter or Milorganite.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> All the higher-end Ryegrass I've tried has been pretty good. You might get slight differences in look, growth habit, or disease resistance with different brands/families, but there are a lot of good blends, including the Champion GQ. I've got various types all mixed in now, and pretty much use a bunch of stuff interchangeably at this point. I'm currently using the latest Allied Seed cultivars (ASP series) which are in Agway's blend. I've used ASP-XXXX, SR-XXXX, Zoom, Fiesta 4, Karma, Apple SGL, Wicked, etc. All are great.
> 
> Most modern TTPR has a very fine blade...probably finer than what you're used to seeing from the KBG and TTTF. They're also pretty Brown Patch resistant these days. Drought tolerance and extreme heat and cold performance is getting better over time, but still doesn't match the other species in most cases. Also, you know the seed stalks you get in Spring from TTTF that stick upright? They get even stiffer and obtrusive with Ryegrass. Just keep mowing. Not a big deal unless someone wants to walk barefoot in May.
> 
> Finally, a little Ryegrass seed can go a long way with current cultivars...they have aggressive germination. Use less seed to overseed with than you would with TTTF...maybe half the amount by weight. You get less die off with PR, so the seed goes further. The PR seedlings are much stronger...essentially 95% of what gets seeded grows. Too much, and you'll deal with crowding.
> 
> Sept. 20th should be fine for a PR overseed in a typical year in your area if you can't do it sooner. Of course sooner is always best. Once I get to October in my area, it's hit or miss due to hard freezes occurring before the roots mature. It does germinate faster than TTTF and has very little lag period while it grows in (unless it gets cold). I seeded some spots on Oct. 5th last year. They didn't look so great even in early Spring this year, but look fine now.
> 
> Are you planning to dethatch before overseeding?
> 
> Use the Tenacity if you think there might be weed germination, or Poa annua. The overseed doesn't care if you use surfactant or not.
> 
> Overseed fertilizer? If you need P, use starter or Milorganite.


Green, thanks for all of that info, I appreciate the time you took to write it all out.

Believe it or not, I've never overseeded before. I always just let the KBG spread into gaps and it worked really well.

Here's my plan:
- Mow like normal this week
- Tuna can test each zone of the irrigation system
- mow as low as I can
- dethatch using a power rake aggressive enough to disturb a little of the soil to create a good seed bed (was going to use my greenworks but a. it will take forever, b. extension cords will be an issue with my backyard)
- mow with bagger to pick up debris from dethatch
- spread seed
- spray tenacity
- water

I was considering using a starter fert, but some people say not to do it because it will encourage the existing grass to grow.

My biggest worry right now is the amount of nutsedge I have in the front yard. It's pretty bad in some areas and we all know how quickly it grows back after being cut. I'm hoping the tenacity will slow it down though.


----------



## Green

Greg,

You are welcome, man! I've overseeded many times, but have not done a lot of full renovations.

I would actually take the grass height down over the course of a week, in 2-3 mows. Less compensatory stress/rebound growth that way. Remember the more you take off in one mowing, the faster it'll often grow after that. Also it'll be healthier that way after the grow-in.

3-5 lbs/M of seed should be sufficient...5 lbs in almost bare areas, and less than 2-3 lbs in very dense areas. I'd use peat moss for the very thin areas.

You can use starter fert, but not until you've mowed the new lawn, for the reasons you mentioned. Even then, I'd dose it low.

You can go after the Nutsedge next year. The Tenacity will do a job on it for now if you add NIS. You can do follow up spot sprays this Fall on any junk that comes up.

If you want to go one more step, get some Atticus Trinexapac ethyl from domyown in an 8oz bottle and mix it (full rate) with the Tenacity and do a blanket spray a couple days before your final prep mow.

https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html

^Optional step, but I like this method. There's no extra labor since you'll be tank mixing them. The PGR works best when applied at least a couple of days before the final lowest mow/seeding, but no more than 4 days before or so because the regulation only lasts around 3 weeks, max.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Greg,
> 
> You are welcome, man! I've overseeded many times, but have not done a lot of full renovations.
> 
> I would actually take the grass height down over the course of a week, in 2-3 mows. Less compensatory stress/rebound growth that way. Remember the more you take off in one mowing, the faster it'll often grow after that. Also it'll be healthier that way after the grow-in.
> 
> 3-5 lbs/M of seed should be sufficient...5 lbs in almost bare areas, and less than 2-3 lbs in very dense areas. I'd use peat moss for the very thin areas.
> 
> You can use starter fert, but not until you've mowed the new lawn, for the reasons you mentioned. Even then, I'd dose it low.
> 
> You can go after the Nutsedge next year. The Tenacity will do a job on it for now if you add NIS. You can do follow up spot sprays this Fall on any junk that comes up.
> 
> If you want to go one more step, get some Atticus Trinexapac ethyl from domyown in an 8oz bottle and mix it (full rate) with the Tenacity and do a blanket spray a couple days before your final prep mow.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html
> 
> ^Optional step, but I like this method. There's no extra labor since you'll be tank mixing them. The PGR works best when applied at least a couple of days before the final lowest mow/seeding, but no more than 4 days before or so because the regulation only lasts around 3 weeks, max.


Green, thanks again for the detailed response.

I will do a normal height cut saturday, then cut it down a notch or two on monday for the overseed. I'll probably skip the PGR this go around.

I was planning to do ~6 lbs/m seed rate, you think it'll be too heavy?

Also considering renting a lawn roller again for a couple reasons.. smooth out the mole tunnels and also help with seed/soil contact. Thoughts?


----------



## M32075

For the price to pay someone to de thatch you could buy a used gas one from home Depot rental dept.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> For the price to pay someone to de thatch you could buy a used gas one from home Depot rental dept.


The plan is to rent one from HD.


----------



## Green

@gregonfire

I do think 6 lbs is a little high with modern turf type PR. For TTTF, I would be doing 6 lbs in many instances, but I think 5 lbs is likely to be sufficient for the PR overseed, except for bare spots where you'll need a bit more. They're noticeably more aggressive germinating versus TF, and the seeds often tend to be a little smaller, too.

Another option I've heard of for the dethatcher is the SunJoe plug-in model...might be cost effective to buy one.

Don't be afraid to mow (at least with a reel) after 2 weeks or so.


----------



## gregonfire

Caught my first mole tonight! Took the pups out for their nightly potty break and saw one of the traps was triggered. Got them inside then checked it out. This one was caught in the back yard. Next up - front yard.


----------



## lbb091919




----------



## gregonfire

lbb091919 said:


>


I was so excited LOL

Can't wait to catch another. These buggers are everywhere in our neighborhood.


----------



## M32075

Why PRG when you have a established TTTF lawn? From my personal experience I don't think you're going to be thrilled unless you cut often the PRG grows so much faster than the TTTF and it goes dormant pretty quick unless you water it often. With the date you choose for seed down I think there's plenty of time for full germination and maturity for a TTTF over seed.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> Why PRG when you have a established TTTF lawn? From my personal experience I don't think you're going to be thrilled unless you cut often the PRG grows so much faster than the TTTF and it goes dormant pretty quick unless you water it often. With the date you choose for seed down I think there's plenty of time for full germination and maturity for a TTTF over seed.


There's a couple reasons.

First, I plan to do a complete reno in 2 years so this is not a permanent solution. Second, I've always been intrigued by PRG and wanted to try it out. If I like it, I will probably include it along with KBG when I reno. Third, because I felt like it. :lol:

I'm already fiscally invested in the PRG overseed so I'm just gonna try it out. I also have an irrigation system now so it won't be a problem keeping it watered and out of dormancy.


----------



## Chris LI

I have another guess on the reason with PRG (which fits in with the 2-year reno plan):

With all of the energy towards moving into a new house and adjusting, dropping some 'instant lawn' seed that you can just mow, is satisfying. Stressing about germination time and sprout and pout with a full kbg reno, is the last thing you need to worry about. Adding prg will help you to decide if you want a 100% kbg reno, or kbg/prg mix. Since you plan on killing off the TTTF anyway, overseeding with more TTTF wouldn't really be an experiment. With a PRG overseed, you might be thinking about experimenting with HOC...just a total guess.


----------



## gregonfire

Chris LI said:


> I have another guess on the reason with PRG (which fits in with the 2-year reno plan):
> 
> With all of the energy towards moving into a new house and adjusting, dropping some 'instant lawn' seed that you can just mow, is satisfying. Stressing about germination time and sprout and pout with a full kbg reno, is the last thing you need to worry about. Adding prg will help you to decide if you want a 100% kbg reno, or kbg/prg mix. Since you plan on killing off the TTTF anyway, overseeding with more TTTF wouldn't really be an experiment. With a PRG overseed, you might be thinking about experimenting with HOC...just a total guess.


Good points Chris! Completely agree. I would like to try out a shorter HOC this go around... Maybe not "reel" low, but lower than normal year round.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have another guess on the reason with PRG (which fits in with the 2-year reno plan):
> 
> With all of the energy towards moving into a new house and adjusting, dropping some 'instant lawn' seed that you can just mow, is satisfying. Stressing about germination time and sprout and pout with a full kbg reno, is the last thing you need to worry about. Adding prg will help you to decide if you want a 100% kbg reno, or kbg/prg mix. Since you plan on killing off the TTTF anyway, overseeding with more TTTF wouldn't really be an experiment. With a PRG overseed, you might be thinking about experimenting with HOC...just a total guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points Chris! Completely agree. I would like to try out a shorter HOC this go around... Maybe not "reel" low, but lower than normal year round.
Click to expand...

You might like PR. Personally, I like TTTF better, because it performs better:

KBG = TTTF/KBG > KBG/TTTF/TTPR > KBG/TTPR > Mixes with FF

But I'll even use FF when necessary...currently have like 8 lbs of FF seed.

That said, I'm not even real thrilled with the long-term performance of my TTTF and KBG...it seems to get rust pretty readily (moreso the KBG does). So does PR, though. This seems to be the biggest weakness of current cultivars in my area.


----------



## M32075

gregonfire said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why PRG when you have a established TTTF lawn? From my personal experience I don't think you're going to be thrilled unless you cut often the PRG grows so much faster than the TTTF and it goes dormant pretty quick unless you water it often. With the date you choose for seed down I think there's plenty of time for full germination and maturity for a TTTF over seed.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a couple reasons.
> 
> First, I plan to do a complete reno in 2 years so this is not a permanent solution. Second, I've always been intrigued by PRG and wanted to try it out. If I like it, I will probably include it along with KBG when I reno. Third, because I felt like it. :lol:
> 
> I'm already fiscally invested in the PRG overseed so I'm just gonna try it out. I also have an irrigation system now so it won't be a problem keeping it watered and out of dormancy.
Click to expand...

I gotcha ya. Two things your really going to like about PRG is it's a true throw and grow grass seed you really don't have to put much effort into the over seed and it stripes amazing


----------



## gregonfire

Happy Labor day weekend everyone!

Been nonstop in the yard the last couple days and hoping to finish early tomorrow.

Here's what I've gotten accomplished so far:

- Cut down limbs that were in the way / blocking sunlight
- Trimmed up plant bed that has 2 sprinkler heads in them so they can spray freely
- Brought HOC down to 1.5" and bagged (took forever lol)
- Power raked and picked up debris

Plans for tomorrow:

- Fill in a couple low spots with top soil
- rake out bare spots, seed, top with peat moss
- seed rest of yard via broadcast spreader at ~5 lbs / m
- blanket spray tenacity at 4 oz / acre rate

Don't have too many pics from today but wanted to share something:

Wife love the new Dewalt 20v pole saw!









1.5" HOC









Power raking


----------



## Green

Wow, that's a lot in a short time for 2 people. Almost there!


----------



## gregonfire

Well, we made it guys.

Here's what I did today:

- finished picking up debris from power rake (got cut off yesterday due to rain)
- filled / leveled low spots
- spread PRG at 5 lbs/m, hand seeded bare areas
- rolled front yard, no way I was doing the back yard haha
- blanket tenacity 4/oz acre rate
- spread peat over bare areas

I'm beat. Literally nonstop yardwork this 3-day weekend. Hopefully it pays off :lol:

I have the rachio scheduled to run 4 times per day:
6a
9:30a
1p
4:30p

Each cycle take about 1.5 hours to get through, so the last one will be done just before 6.. think that's too late to be watering?

I did manage to catch another mole today. Found a long straight run along the side of the house while power raking.. threw in a trap yesterday afternoon and it was triggered when I checked this morning. Hopefully that's the last of them for now!

Sorry no yard pics, didn't have time. I'll leave you with a pic of my catch though..


----------



## Chris LI

Sucks to be him/her!


----------



## jwill

This is going to look great. Nice work!


----------



## gregonfire

jwill said:


> This is going to look great. Nice work!


I hope so man! Guess we'll know by the end of the week.


----------



## M32075

gregonfire said:


> jwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to look great. Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so man! Guess we'll know by the end of the week.
Click to expand...

Great thing about PRG is fast germination you will know by the end of the week.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Each cycle take about 1.5 hours to get through, so the last one will be done just before 6.. think that's too late to be watering?


Might be pushing it. Why does it take 1.5 hours for all zones? Usually a light sprinkle is sufficient...4 to 9 minutes per zone or so, depending on the sprinklers. You also might find that after a few days you can back off to 3x per day, and then 2x in a week. Ryegrass germination is almost magical...it doesn't need a lot of babying. I'm literally sprinkling my spots by hand once a day if it doesn't rain, right now.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each cycle take about 1.5 hours to get through, so the last one will be done just before 6.. think that's too late to be watering?
> 
> 
> 
> Might be pushing it. Why does it take 1.5 hours for all zones? Usually a light sprinkle is sufficient...4 to 9 minutes per zone or so, depending on the sprinklers. You also might find that after a few days you can back off to 3x per day, and then 2x in a week. Ryegrass germination is almost magical...it doesn't need a lot of babying. I'm literally sprinkling my spots by hand once a day if it doesn't rain, right now.
Click to expand...

I have 8 zones, some with spray heads and some with rotors.

The zones with rotors are covering larger areas so I have them going for ~12 minutes per zone, the spray heads I have going for 7-8 minutes per zone, total is 124 minutes to do the whole cycle.

If you think I should back off a bit let me know. I figured 12 minutes is enough for the heads to rotate fully a few times and get everything evenly wet.

I didn't have time to do a sprinkler audit so I'm just going off visual inputs for now.


----------



## Green

@gregonfire, I would check the soil moisture every day...at least stick your hand on top of the seedbed in a few areas in late afternoon, early evening, or morning. You might find that you build up too much soil moisture. If so, you'll definitely need to cut back, either on frequency or duration. I don't know what your weather is like right now...here, it's into the 70s and low 80s now for highs. I know that most of NJ (plus all of PA, and about half of NY) is in a different solar zone than CT even though it's pretty nearby...our days are shortening rapidly where I am, and we get screwed over with sun angle/day length by mid October. Look at the Midwest...they are lucky. No wonder they talk about getting the lawn ready for Halloween. Here, there is no point...it's dark. I digress.


----------



## gregonfire

I adjusted my watering schedule at your suggestion, it now takes 71 minutes for the full cycle. I checked out the dampness when I got home from work and it was damp, but not soaking. I think I'll keep this schedule for now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gregonfire

Wanted to post some pics of the yard. I noticed the existing grass starting to rebound already, hopefully it won't be an issue. These were taken this morning, 2 DAS. Hoping to see some green babies tomorrow. I'll be out of town the next 4 days so hopefully I'll come home to a nice green mist of babies.

Front left:

































Front right:

























Back yard:

































And a picture looking down at the seed bed. Lots of space for the new grass to sprout:


----------



## Liquidstone

It's a great looking property. Congrats and here's to grass babies here shortly!


----------



## M32075

You will probably have good germination by the time you get back. Great thing about PRG is it will germinate and compete even with your existing grass growing rapidly. It's by far the easiest grass to grow from seed.


----------



## gregonfire

Liquidstone said:


> It's a great looking property. Congrats and here's to grass babies here shortly!


Thanks! It was extremely neglected and overgrown when we moved in. We've made a lot of progress so far, but still a lot more to go.



M32075 said:


> You will probably have good germination by the time you get back. Great thing about PRG is it will germinate and compete even with your existing grass growing rapidly. It's by far the easiest grass to grow from seed.


Glad to hear it. I'm excited to have some decent grass again!


----------



## Green

Dethatch job looks very good. I think you'll be fine despite the rebound growth...PR is super fast (so is KY-31, apparently...I planted some in the yard of a house the family is selling--about a week ago--and I have a good amount of green now).

Once it gets mowed, you can drop a light fert app right after. And then every 2 weeks. You'll have a decent lawn in no time...a month or so. Treat it like a Reno with the mowing height/frequency and fert.


----------



## M32075

The only thing I noticed with PRG is slowly it will thin out in shaded areas next season that's fine if it happens you can just seed them with a TTTF it worked for me before resorting to a fine fescue.


----------



## gregonfire

I won't be home til Sunday so I have the wife sending me pics of the peat moss areas since they'll be the easiest to spot new growth.

I think we might have our first signs of green (or purple lol) babies!


----------



## gregonfire

DAS: 4
DAG: 1

Wife snapped a night pic for me. This was a spot that wasn't rolled or covered in peat, so that makes me feel good!


----------



## Green

It'll only get better as you get closer to the one week mark.


----------



## gregonfire

DAS: 7
DAG: 4

Decent germ throughout the yard, hard to see it in the pics though. Nutsedge and other weeds are dying from the tenacity app. Planning first mow for Sunday, which will be ~10 DAG.

When should I hit it with it's first fert? Was thinking maybe the next couple days, but not sure if walking around on it that much will hurt it this early.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I see grass babies - good work man!

Did you put down a preventative fungicide by any chance?


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> I see grass babies - good work man!
> 
> Did you put down a preventative fungicide by any chance?


Hard to see in the pics, but lots of green babies all over where I can see. I didn't put anything down yet, thinking about including it when I do my first fert app. Not sure if I really need it though.


----------



## JerseyGreens

gregonfire said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see grass babies - good work man!
> 
> Did you put down a preventative fungicide by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see in the pics, but lots of green babies all over where I can see. I didn't put anything down yet, thinking about including it when I do my first fert app. Not sure if I really need it though.
Click to expand...

I hear ya on that front but the weather outlook for the next 10 days looks primed for fungus pressure. Just throwing it out there!


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> I hear ya on that front but the weather outlook for the next 10 days looks primed for fungus pressure. Just throwing it out there!


Thanks man, I'll pick some up and throw it down along with some fert. You think it's ok to walk on the grass with a spreader at this point?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gregonfire said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on that front but the weather outlook for the next 10 days looks primed for fungus pressure. Just throwing it out there!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I'll pick some up and throw it down along with some fert. You think it's ok to walk on the grass with a spreader at this point?
Click to expand...

Shoot - your at 4 DAG right now. I'd wait a few more days or skip it and just keep an eye on it given the warm weather upon us right now.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> When should I hit it with it's first fert? Was thinking maybe the next couple days, but not sure if walking around on it that much will hurt it this early.


It should be strong enough to handle 0.3 lb of N plus up to 0.75 lb P after the first mow. Definitely by the second (which can probably come 4-5 days after the first). You make a good point about spreader traffic (especially the turns if the ground is saturated).

I normally pause the water 24 hours before mowing. It doesn't hurt anything.

Germination looks excellent.


----------



## M32075

I would wait until you have full germination your getting close before a light fertilizer application even then give it a couple more days.


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> Shoot - your at 4 DAG right now. I'd wait a few more days or skip it and just keep an eye on it given the warm weather upon us right now.


I'll probably wait until after my first mow, which will be ~10 DAG.



Green said:


> It should be strong enough to handle 0.3 lb of N plus up to 0.75 lb P after the first mow. Definitely by the second (which can probably come 4-5 days after the first). You make a good point about spreader traffic (especially the turns if the ground is saturated).
> 
> I normally pause the water 24 hours before mowing. It doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> Germination looks excellent.


Thanks Green. Do you think 10 DAG is ok to mow with a rotary? I don't have a manual reel.



M32075 said:


> I would wait until you have full germination your getting close before a light fertilizer application even then give it a couple more days.


Planning to cut Sunday, ~10 DAG then put down fert and fungicide.


----------



## Green

@gregonfire, I don't know...maybe if you're careful. You'll have to play it by ear. Less suction if you mulch mow, though. Just make sure the blade is sharpened (and maybe disinfected, lol) first. Definitely don't water for like 24 hours prior to mowing. If you have a Toro mower, the wheels can do quite a bit of damage due to the shape and tread pattern. Edit: I see you have a Honda.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> @gregonfire, I don't know...maybe if you're careful. You'll have to play it by ear. Less suction if you mulch mow, though. Just make sure the blade is sharpened (and maybe disinfected, lol) first. Definitely don't water for like 24 hours prior to mowing. If you have a Toro mower, the wheels can do quite a bit of damage due to the shape and tread pattern. Edit: I see you have a Honda.


I was planning to get brand new blades for the mower before I cut. Your hesitancy makes me lean toward waiting another week before I cut for the first time though.

I'm trying to find the balance between being safe for the new grass and not letting the existing grass grow too long.


----------



## gregonfire

Not sure how what happened here but I swear I checked this two days ago and there was nothing growing over there lol. This is around a large tree in my side yard that floods easily. I thought the seed washed out after a heavy rain we had last week. I don't expect the grass to survive here long term because of how much shade it gets.










Also did a couple flashlight shots tonight.


----------



## M32075

gregonfire said:


> Not sure how what happened here but I swear I checked this two days ago and there was nothing growing over there lol. This is around a large tree in my side yard that floods easily. I thought the seed washed out after a heavy rain we had last week. I don't expect the grass to survive here long term because of how much shade it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did a couple flashlight shots tonight.


PRG will germinate almost under any conditions it's a true throw and grow seed. Long term survival is a whole other thing especially in shade but it really is amazing. Imagine if KBG germinated and matured as fast that would be a game changer.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> PRG will germinate almost under any conditions it's a true throw and grow seed. Long term survival is a whole other thing especially in shade but it really is amazing. Imagine if KBG germinated and matured as fast that would be a game changer.


Oh man, if KBG germinated this fast and easily it would truly be a god-tier grass. Everyone would use it!


----------



## gregonfire

Got out and took some pictures today. New grass is starting to get around 3" in height. Bare spots I seeded are almost completely filled. Most of the nutsedge is dead/dying. Will have to spot spray some that survived down by the street. Still lots of bleaching / brown from the tenacity doing its job.

I think I'm going to do my first mow on Sunday, 13 DAS. I did a pull test on some of the babies, and they held pretty well.

Upcoming plans:
- Mow at HOC 2.5"
- Fert 1/4lb n/M weekly for 2-3 weeks (Lesco 18-24-12, love that stuff)
- Reseed areas that need it
- Fungicide (preventative)
- Tenacity round 2 at 30 DAS


----------



## Green

Looks great. You definitely have plenty of germination. Not sure if all of those plants will actually be needed/mature. If not, they will thin out over the coming months and year on their own. Not a big deal...it's not really overcrowded. Point is, you have more than enough to work with, and that's a good thing.


----------



## M32075

I had late summer construction done a few years ago on my house front lawn destroyed did a mid fall renovation of PRG because i needed quick germination and maturity before first frost. Came out fantastic this picture was taken the next spring. It was by far the easiest Reno ever it's almost idiot proof and full mature lawn in no time. Like Green said you have great germination already and ready for it's first cut


----------



## gregonfire

First mow complete - DAS: 13, DAG: 10, HOC: 2.5"

Applied fert at ~.36lbs n/m, and fungicide at bag rate.

Reseeded some bare areas.

I'm pretty happy with how things are starting to look. It's beginning to look more like real grass and less of a salad bar. I think it will really start to look great after the fert kicks in and I get another mow in.

Here's a picture dump, sorry for the poor lighting in some of them.










































































































Some other randoms.. we got the koi pond pump to work finally, and me and a buddy smoked 2 giant pork butts.


----------



## M32075

Looks great lawn and the butt's. With nitrogen and cuts it will look better and better


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> Looks great lawn and the butt's. With nitrogen and cuts it will look better and better


Thanks. It's really looking good so far, better than I expected.

It's hard to get good pictures when half the area I'm photographing is in the shade and the other half is in full sun.


----------



## gregonfire

We have some tillering going on!

Nothing to update on besides that. Planning to mow again Saturday, lawn is already starting to look a bit shaggy, just haven't had the time during the week.


----------



## gregonfire

Got out Saturday and did another mow. HOC 2.5"

Noticed a bunch of new mole tracks in the front, set another trap and less than 12hrs later I had another mole caught :twisted:

Planning a second fert app in the next few days, then mow Thurs this week.

Lots of pics again. It's hard to get good pics of this lawn during the day. So much contrast between sun and shade.

I think this overseed is a success. I'm not 100% happy with it, but I don't think I'll truly be 100% happy unless I do a full reno. 2023 can't come soon enough. I miss KBG


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking good man! Successful overseed.


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> Looking good man! Successful overseed.


Thanks, it's definitely getting there. Should look a lot better by the end of October. Still miss my KBG like crazy though..


----------



## jskierko

gregonfire said:


> Still miss my KBG like crazy though..


I'd miss that yard too. You had that yard A1. Overseed looks really good though 👌


----------



## gregonfire

jskierko said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still miss my KBG like crazy though..
> 
> 
> 
> I'd miss that yard too. You had that yard A1. Overseed looks really good though 👌
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I made the terrible mistake of driving past it today (I still live nearby). It looks so bad  very neglected. Looks like it hasn't been watered since I sold it and it looked almost scalped.

I should have rented a sod cutter and taken it all out before we moved :lol:


----------



## gregonfire

Mowed the back yard before it got dark last night. Will do the front today, along with a fert app (.25 n/m) and 24 hr grub killer. I know it's a bit late in the year for grub killer but I need to go on the defensive with the moles to help mitigate them.

Pics - 2.5" HOC:


----------



## Wile

Looking great! Loving the color at the HOC.


----------



## gregonfire

Wile said:


> Looking great! Loving the color at the HOC.


Thanks, it's getting there. Excited to see how it looks at the end of October after hitting it with more N.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Maybe your next reno will be a PRG+KBG duostand...this looks nice.


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> Maybe your next reno will be a PRG+KBG duostand...this looks nice.


We'll see. Right now I'm leaning towards only KBG, but probably 2 or 3 different cultivars. Still a whiles away so I'll probably change my mind though lol.

But thanks, I agree it's definitely looking better than I expected. I went in with low expectations due to minimal prep and not really being familiar with the yard.


----------



## gregonfire

Mowed the front last night, HOC 2.5". Looking good.

Also applied YM 12-12-12 at 2lbs (.24 N) per M, and bayer 24 hr grub killer.

Didn't get any pics because it was dark by the time I was done, but snagged this one on my way out this morning.


----------



## g-man

Why are you buying 12-12-12 online instead of Lowes?


----------



## gregonfire

g-man said:


> Why are you buying 12-12-12 online instead of Lowes?


Wanted to try out the new YM line with "bionite" lol. I miss CX and hoping flagship will be a good replacement.


----------



## gregonfire

Mowed the back again, 2.5" HOC. Was planning to do the front today, but we got over an inch of rain last night out of nowhere.

Still have some non turf grass dying off from tenacity. I'm planning to hit it with my post 30 day germ app of tenacity soon to finish it off.

@Green @M32075 the rye is still very thin bladed, how soon does it start thickening up?


----------



## M32075

Keep cutting and feeding it will thicken , tiller and matue. Some of the new PRGs are fine blades even at maturity could be a difference with a old stand of TTTF that are more wide blade's. But even new TTTF has fine blades compared to old. By spring you will definitely find out.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> Keep cutting and feeding it will thicken , tiller and matue. Some of the new PRGs are fine blades even at maturity could be a difference with a old stand of TTTF that are more wide blade's. But even new TTTF has fine blades compared to old. By spring you will definitely find out.


Good to know, appreciate the info.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> @Green @M32075 the rye is still very thin bladed, how soon does it start thickening up?


Looks great!

As mentioned above, TTPR like Champion GQ, etc. (almost anything from the last 10-15 years) is going to have a pretty thin blade at maturity (under 4mm or so)...except if allowed to grow tall seedheads, in which case the blades look a lot like Tall Fescue...flatter, wider. I saw some older PR in my former family member lawn this year, and it had a wider blade (5mm+) under mown late Summer conditions. There are some newer Tall Fescues that rival the fine blades of modern TTPR. I've even had difficulty telling the two apart with close inspection on occasion. You can probably expect the Champion GQ blend to have blades of 1.5-3mm width at maturity under mown conditions.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Mowed the back again, 2.5" HOC. Was planning to do the front today, but we got over an inch of rain last night out of
> nowhere.


Tell me about it...we got even more here...1.5 in between Sunday night and Monday night. It's so much rain.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Looks great!
> 
> As mentioned above, TTPR like Champion GQ, etc. (almost anything from the last 10-15 years) is going to have a pretty thin blade at maturity (under 4mm or so)...except if allowed to grow tall seedheads, in which case the blades look a lot like Tall Fescue...flatter, wider. I saw some older PR in my former family member lawn this year, and it had a wider blade (5mm+) under mown late Summer conditions. There are some newer Tall Fescues that rival the fine blades of modern TTPR. I've even had difficulty telling the two apart with close inspection on occasion. You can probably expect the Champion GQ blend to have blades of 1.5-3mm width at maturity under mown conditions.


Thanks for the info Green. You always give detailed responses, which I truly appreciate.


----------



## gregonfire

Front yard pics from cut yesterday. 2.5" HOC

Will probably use the roller next time I cut. Also will probably do my first edge job as well. Just been using the weed wacker to trim along the walkways for the time being.


----------



## gregonfire

Couldn't resist taking this picture this afternoon.










Here's a reminder of how bad the front looked. Pic was from 9/6.


----------



## jskierko

Goodness that is a quick turnaround!


----------



## gregonfire

jskierko said:


> Goodness that is a quick turnaround!


I know right! One of the reasons I chose PRG for the overseer. It did it's job lol.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness that is a quick turnaround!
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! One of the reasons I chose PRG for the overseer. It did it's job lol.
Click to expand...

As Staples used to say, "That was easy." Or, you made it look easy. I know it was tons of work.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> As Staples used to say, "That was easy." Or, you made it look easy. I know it was tons of work.


Almost as much as a full reno, which had me questioning my decisions during the process LOL.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Staples used to say, "That was easy." Or, you made it look easy. I know it was tons of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as much as a full reno, which had me questioning my decisions during the process LOL.
Click to expand...

The difference is you now have an almost instant, good lawn, and no reason to think about a reno for those couple of years you planned on waiting. I would say this result will definitely hold you over. And if you need to touch up a spot or two, it's easy in comparison.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> [The difference is you now have an almost instant, good lawn, and no reason to think about a reno for those couple of years you planned on waiting. I would say this result will definitely hold you over. And if you need to touch up a spot or two, it's easy in comparison.


Absolutely. Overall, I'm glad I went this route. Satisfies my "lawn itch" enough until I can reno, and also gives me time to learn the yard and where I need to make changes/improvements. Appreciate all your help along the way man, thank you.


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The difference is you now have an almost instant, good lawn, and no reason to think about a reno for those couple of years you planned on waiting. I would say this result will definitely hold you over. And if you need to touch up a spot or two, it's easy in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Overall, I'm glad I went this route. Satisfies my "lawn itch" enough until I can reno, and also gives me time to learn the yard and where I need to make changes/improvements. Appreciate all your help along the way man, thank you.
Click to expand...

No problem. Keep up the great work.


----------



## gregonfire

Some weekend pics. HOC: 2.5", 32 DAG.

Grass is definitely getting thicker and darker in the front. Backyard is a little behind the front, likely due to less sun.

Dropped another fert app yesterday, .25 lbs/k. Noticed some rust in the backyard so I will be putting down disease ex in the next day or two.


































I think that last pic is my favorite view so far. Took it from the kitchen. Loved seeing that from the window.


----------



## M32075

Looks fantastic and only gets better with some more cuts and food. PRG shine is going to give you some great stripes you're going to have fun with that aspect. A total success couldn't get any better.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> Looks fantastic and only gets better with some more cuts and food. PRG shine is going to give you some great stripes you're going to have fun with that aspect. A total success couldn't get any better.


Thanks. I'm excited to use the roller. I keep holding off though. I might use it next time I mow. I think the grass can handle it now.


----------



## gregonfire

Back yard is thickening and darkening up. Had to take pics mid-mow because it was getting dark.

Will cut the front yard today.

HOC: 2.5"


----------



## Green

Definitely thick. That reminds me, my seed bags from United Seeds have suggested new seeding and overseed rates on them. They have 4 lbs for a Ryegrass overseed. I'm glad I suggested that 6 was probably too high, but I guess with you're still slightly on the higher side. They suggest 5 for Tall Fescue, but I prefer 6 usually, like you.


----------



## gregonfire

Stripes.... Engage!


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Definitely thick. That reminds me, my seed bags from United Seeds have suggested new seeding and overseed rates on them. They have 4 lbs for a Ryegrass overseed. I'm glad I suggested that 6 was probably too high, but I guess with you're still slightly on the higher side. They suggest 5 for Tall Fescue, but I prefer 6 usually, like you.


Good to know Green. I think 5 lbs/k was the right choice. Maybe it was a little on the high side, but you can't argue with the results. Pretty thick germination throughout the yard.


----------



## gregonfire

Happy monday everyone!
Laid down some stripes this weekend! Backyard is thickening up pretty good.

HOC: 2.5
DAG: 39

































[media]https://i.imgur.com/4DKpPBH.mp4[/media]


----------



## BilldozerVT

Love what a PRG overseed can do for the stripe game. Looking good!


----------



## gregonfire

BilldozerVT said:


> Love what a PRG overseed can do for the stripe game. Looking good!


Thanks, it definitely impressed me!


----------



## M32075

I'm loving those stripes. I will say PRG gets a bad wrap from some but I really like it. The shine is incredible it's something no other grass has, stripes like nothing else,can get dark green, easy to fix if any damage or fungus with it's super quick germination. I know it has it drawbacks but I still like it a lot.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> I'm loving those stripes. I will say PRG gets a bad wrap from some but I really like it. The shine is incredible it's something no other grass has, stripes like nothing else,can get dark green, easy to fix if any damage or fungus with it's super quick germination. I know it has it drawbacks but I still like it a lot.


Thanks! Time will tell with the PRG for me. So far I'm really digging it. I'm interested to see how it fares during our hot and humid summers here.


----------



## gregonfire

Some front yard pics during golden hour


----------



## gregonfire

Some recent mow pics from late last week. HOC 2.5"

Put down .25 lbs n/m and spot sprayed weeds yesterday.

Still haven't used my edger lol.

























[media]https://i.imgur.com/i2kSljw.mp4[/media]


----------



## gm560

Looks great! Amazing what some PRG can do. Just thought I would mention you might want to consider getting that ivy off the those trees toward the back of your property. It looks cool now, but it will eventually kill them and will leave you with a big mess on your hands. You can just cut the vines at the bottom of the tree and they will die all the way up which is actually better for the tree than trying to rip them off. Just a heads up since I am not sure if you had to deal with ivy at the old place. It's a menace!


----------



## gregonfire

gm560 said:


> Looks great! Amazing what some PRG can do. Just thought I would mention you might want to consider getting that ivy off the those trees toward the back of your property. It looks cool now, but it will eventually kill them and will leave you with a big mess on your hands. You can just cut the vines at the bottom of the tree and they will die all the way up which is actually better for the tree than trying to rip them off. Just a heads up since I am not sure if you had to deal with ivy at the old place. It's a menace!


Thanks! Cutting the ivy is on the list of things to do. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. You wouldn't believe how badly overgrown and neglected this yard was when we moved in. I wish I took more before/after pics of everything. I mainly just took grass pictures :lol:

Anyway, we have been focusing more on the beds and plants closer to the house, getting them cleaned up. We have started cleaning up that back bed, but it's going to take a while. I'm not sure what the ultimate goal is for back there, probably clean out a bunch of the ground plants and make a nice mulch bed. I'm not sure though.


----------



## gm560

I hear you. Just thought I would mention it. I had a similar situation when I moved into my house and didn't know anything about it until the tree guy told me it was killing my trees.


----------



## gregonfire

gm560 said:


> I hear you. Just thought I would mention it. I had a similar situation when I moved into my house and didn't know anything about it until the tree guy told me it was killing my trees.


Appreciate it man, thank you!


----------



## Green

Looks great, Greg.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Looks great, Greg.


Thanks Green, appreciate your help along the way.


----------



## gregonfire

Hey TLF!

Sorry for the lack of updates. Was out of town for training the first couple weeks of November.

Top growth has slowed to a halt. Only mowing every 7-10 days and growth is only around 1/4-1/2". I think I might have one more mow the rest of this year.

Did some leaf cleanup, tried to mulch as much as I could into the grass.

Another mole went WILD in the backyard while I was gone. I was able to catch it though. Man that thing did some damage.

Also had the irrigation system blown out last week.

Here's some recent pics of the yard and my catch:


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Top growth has slowed to a halt. Only mowing every 7-10 days and growth is only around 1/4-1/2". I think I might have one more mow the rest of this year.


Same here.

Good finish!

Too bad about the mole...would've been a nice meal for an owl or hawk. But they're hard to get sometimes. Here, the owls and hawks are trying to keep the mice under control.


----------



## gregonfire

Hey TLF!

I'm back from winter hibernation.

Hope everyone had a good winter and holiday season.

Just purchased my pre-m so I figured it was time to post and update and plans for this season.

I decided to try Lesco stonewall 0-0-7 with prodiamine this year. Seems like a good deal at only $33 for 50 lbs. According to the GDD tracker, my zip code will be in the optimal range starting this weekend, but I think I'm going to wait an additional week, and do a split app.

I am finally upgrading my spreader from a Scott's mini (can't complain too much, it served me well) to a Titan 50lb spreader. Heard good things about it. It's currently back ordered though so I'm not sure if i'll have it in time for the pre-m app.

As some of you may know, I salvaged some of my KBG from the old property and have been growing a little "sod farm" at work out of an abandoned planter bed. It grew from 4 plugs into this as of today:










My idea is to transplant some of it into my yard this spring. There is a spot in my backyard that had some concrete randomly that is about 6' x 4'. I'm going to put the KBG in there. Who knows, maybe I'll just gradually plug it into the yard and forget about a reno.

Anyway, it's good to be back and I can't wait to get out in the lawn. I'll post pics of the yard soon once it starts greening up.


----------



## gregonfire

Also, I'm in the market for a new mower. The HRX is great but I need something bigger to mow quicker. My first thought was a timemaster, but they're $1400 now. I figure I could probably get something a little bigger or "commercial" used for about the same or a little more than that. Sticking with rotary for now, no reel low in my future as of now. Sorry to the reel low bros.


----------



## JERSEY

yeah...those timemasters ....cant justify that price.

i just roll with a 22" toro recycler i got for 40 bux. extra walking....I need it


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Hey TLF!
> 
> I'm back from winter hibernation.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good winter and holiday season.
> 
> Just purchased my pre-m so I figured it was time to post and update and plans for this season.
> 
> I decided to try Lesco stonewall 0-0-7 with prodiamine this year. Seems like a good deal at only $33 for 50 lbs. According to the GDD tracker, my zip code will be in the optimal range starting this weekend, but I think I'm going to wait an additional week, and do a split app.
> 
> I am finally upgrading my spreader from a Scott's mini (can't complain too much, it served me well) to a Titan 50lb spreader. Heard good things about it. It's currently back ordered though so I'm not sure if i'll have it in time for the pre-m app.
> 
> As some of you may know, I salvaged some of my KBG from the old property and have been growing a little "sod farm" at work out of an abandoned planter bed. It grew from 4 plugs into this as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idea is to transplant some of it into my yard this spring. There is a spot in my backyard that had some concrete randomly that is about 6' x 4'. I'm going to put the KBG in there. Who knows, maybe I'll just gradually plug it into the yard and forget about a reno.
> 
> Anyway, it's good to be back and I can't wait to get out in the lawn. I'll post pics of the yard soon once it starts greening up.


Good to see you back.

I agree with waiting, especially if Forsythia haven't bloomed yet.

Great deal on the pre-M.

There are tons of used mower types that most of us have never even heard of. Enjoy searching!

Plugging the KBG over the long term would certainly be a cost effective process... that's for sure. Maybe you can set aside an area near that concrete section at home to start another sod farm from the plugs you donate from work. Then as that expands, you can use it to plug the entire yard, a little at a time, and get your old KBG into the new lawn over time. Whatever that was, it was really good KBG!


----------



## gregonfire

JERSEY said:


> yeah...those timemasters ....cant justify that price.
> 
> i just roll with a 22" toro recycler i got for 40 bux. extra walking....I need it


I love mowing and could use the extra steps as well, but I just lack the extra time I used to have before I had a kid :lol:



Green said:


> Good to see you back.
> 
> I agree with waiting, especially if Forsythia haven't bloomed yet.
> 
> Great deal on the pre-M.
> 
> There are tons of used mower types that most of us have never even heard of. Enjoy searching!
> 
> Plugging the KBG over the long term would certainly be a cost effective process... that's for sure. Maybe you can set aside an area near that concrete section at home to start another sod farm from the plugs you donate from work. Then as that expands, you can use it to plug the entire yard, a little at a time, and get your old KBG into the new lawn over time. Whatever that was, it was really good KBG!


I'm considering a SCAG or ExMark 30" walk-behind. Going to get some quotes.

I agree about the KBG. I really think it could work in the long term. I have to figure out the logistics of it, but I think it would be freaking AWESOME to have the same grass from my last house at the new house. BTW, I had blueberry and bewitched.


----------



## Vtx531

How does the lawn look? What is your strategy this spring for height of cut? Agree that timemasters are too expensive for what they are!


----------



## gregonfire

Vtx531 said:


> How does the lawn look? What is your strategy this spring for height of cut? Agree that timemasters are too expensive for what they are!


It looks OK. There is a decent amount of green that stayed throughout the winter. Some brown stuff, which I think is the old turf. Everywhere the dogs have peed in the back yard is looking real good though :lol:

I'll probably do my first mow at 2" to get some of the brown tips cut off, then I'll keep it at 2.5" for the next couple months. I think the lawn looks best at that height and it's not hot enough to justify a higher HOC until June. Now that I have irrigation though, I may try to keep it at 2.5 all season.


----------



## Green

@gregonfire, Use a Proplugger for several years, and give it time to fill in. You'd have to remove a plug every square foot or so, and replace with the KBG during times of year with plentiful rain and good temps for establishment (e.g. not Summer). But then the Fescue/no mix plugs that you remove could also be used themselves to patch more shady areas where KBG struggles, so it's not just wasted. Also, the KBG plugs won't take well in shaded areas anyway.

Yard would probably look similar to your old TTTF/KBG mix eventually. That lawn sure was durable, whatever cultivar that KBG was. It really made an impression on me as one of the best KBG varieties I'd ever seen...the color was good, but the durability and recovery from damage were a whole different level...better for sure at competing in a mix than any I've used (see my signature below).

Edit: must be the blueberry, because Bewitched does not perform on that level for me...it gets zapped by shade, disease, insects, etc. I heard blueberry is being discontinued or something last year. Probably it's the faster growth rate of blueberry that is responsible for the performance I noted in your previous mix...less susceptible to rust than others, and competes better with Fescue and Ryegrass due to the growth rate.

Don't put your "sod farm" in a shady area though...you'll never get to use it that way; it'll sreally struggle.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> @gregonfire, Use a Proplugger for several years, and give it time to fill in. You'd have to remove a plug every square foot or so, and replace with the KBG during times of year with plentiful rain and good temps for establishment (e.g. not Summer). But then the Fescue/no mix plugs that you remove could also be used themselves to patch more shady areas where KBG struggles, so it's not just wasted. Also, the KBG plugs won't take well in shaded areas anyway.
> 
> Yard would probably look similar to your old TTTF/KBG mix eventually. That lawn sure was durable, whatever cultivar that KBG was. It really made an impression on me as one of the best KBG varieties I'd ever seen...the color was good, but the durability and recovery from damage were a whole different level...better for sure at competing in a mix than any I've used (see my signature below).
> 
> Edit: must be the blueberry, because Bewitched does not perform on that level for me...it gets zapped by shade, disease, insects, etc. I heard blueberry is being discontinued or something last year. Probably it's the faster growth rate of blueberry that is responsible for the performance I noted in your previous mix...less susceptible to rust than others, and competes better with Fescue and Ryegrass due to the growth rate.
> 
> Don't put your "sod farm" in a shady area though...you'll never get to use it that way; it'll sreally struggle.


I have a pro plugger and was definitely planning to use it for this. Still have to figure out exactly what I want to do but I have time. And yeah I agree, the cultivars I chose definitely worked out for me. I really love both of them. I'm not sure if one performed better than the other, but either way it worked out in my favor. I saw that blueberry was being discontinued. Another reason why I want to keep this sod farm and put it in my yard.


----------



## gregonfire

Update on the mower situation:

Looked around for used commercial 36" walk behinds. A lot of them are pretty beat up. Decided to just suck it up and buy new and take advantage of 0% financing. Called around, nobody has anything in stock LOL. Can't give me an estimate on when things will be in, crazy times.

Wife said, do you really need this? (was looking at a $5k SCAG SWTZ). I said need? no, want, yes haha. I explained that buying something like this is a lifetime investment. Will likely never need to get a new one. They're built to mow 8hrs a day every day.

But, since I can't find any ANYWHERE, now I'm considering just going timemaster. Local HD has them in stock and I can get 10% off military discount. I personally think it's overpriced for what it is, but it's significantly cheaper than the other options, and it will serve my main goal of reducing mowing time.

Thoughts?


----------



## gregonfire

Finally upgraded the spreader from a Scott's mini to this Echo RB-60. It's built pretty well and my daughter likes it, so that's a win for me.

Will put it to the test today. Granular prodiamine going down after work today before the rain tomorrow.

Trying out Lesco 0-0-7 .68% prodiamine. Only $30/bag at Lowes.

Also decided to give the Timemaster a go. Will be picking it up this weekend. I'm excited for lawn season if you can't tell!


----------



## Butter

I don't have a Timemaster but I do have a 30" Exmark that I mow about 15k in my backyard. I was about to buy a TM before I stumbled onto the Exmark. 30" is a nice width if you like to walk. You can really cover some ground. Plus with the Timemaster you'll have the Personal Pace drive which is really nice. I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## gregonfire

Butter said:


> I don't have a Timemaster but I do have a 30" Exmark that I mow about 15k in my backyard. I was about to buy a TM before I stumbled onto the Exmark. 30" is a nice width if you like to walk. You can really cover some ground. Plus with the Timemaster you'll have the Personal Pace drive which is really nice. I look forward to hearing what you think.


I was looking heavy into the exmark. Couldn't find one locally used and brand new they wanted 2700+tax. I picked up the timemaster today and got to use it for a bit. I'll post my initial thoughts in my next post.


----------



## gregonfire

Got my prodiamine down and watered in. Had some trouble with the echo spreader once the material in the hopper got low. Had to do a bunch of bunny hops to get it to circulate and fall out of the holes. Might just be because the pre-m is kind of chunky and big? Guess we'll see how it goes when I throw down fert. Overall I like it though. Cut down the amount of passes I had to make since it throws nice and wide.

Picked up the timemaster today and it exceeded my initial expectations. It's a pretty solid mower considering the plastic bits it has.

I gave the back yard a clean up mow at 2.25". Personal pace was a bit weird to get used to but I got the hang of it pretty quick.

I am really liking the wider cut. 9 extra inches over the Honda doesn't seem like much but man it cut the back so quick. I side discharged and the mower just wants to go.

I was only able to do about 1/3 of the back yard before my wife took over. She loves the mower. She didn't let me have it back haha.

The back yard is looking pretty good after the mow. I noticed triv in some areas but I'll deal with that later. I also have a bunch of random weeds but I'm going to be spot spraying hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Green

Greg,

Lawn looks good. A couple weeks ahead of here maybe, as expected...haven't mowed yet. The mower looks nice too...nice mower pics and great "model" to demonstrate it...and I like the slogan on your wife's shirt (but I half expected it was going to be something to do with lawn care, lol). Enjoy that machine!


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Greg,
> 
> Lawn looks good. A couple weeks ahead of here maybe, as expected...haven't mowed yet. The mower looks nice too...nice mower pics and great "model" to demonstrate it...and I like the slogan on your wife's shirt (but I half expected it was going to be something to do with lawn care, lol). Enjoy that machine!


Thanks Green, excited to see how everything looks this season. Yep, my wife is pretty awesome. Loves to get down and dirty with yardwork and other house projects. I should get her a shirt that says mama needs to mow haha I think she would like that. Might be a good idea for mother's day!


----------



## gregonfire

Did my cleanup mow on the front today. Took me about 10 minutes to do the mowing and another few for the trimmer. HOC 2.25.

Green up is happening slowly. I maybe cut about .25-.5 off the grass in some spots. Other spots nothing at all.

My grass stayed a decent amount greener than my neighbors throughout the winter. They have a landscaping company do their lawn applications.

Here is a 2nd floor pic


----------



## Green

Looks good. Was thinking...the sod farm concept also has the benefit of allowing you to avoid introducing any Poa Triv or annua from seed.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Looks good. Was thinking...the sod farm concept also has the benefit of allowing you to avoid introducing any Poa Triv or annua from seed.


That's true. The KBG at work is growing like crazy. Grew a good 2" or more over the weekend. I'm waiting for my PRG to wake up before I plant it in my yard.


----------



## gregonfire

Started the power washing project yesterday. Took the day off from work because we had some painters doing work. Took advantage of the free time and nice weather and power washed for about 6 hours. My back hates me today.

Was able to get all of the aggregate concrete walkways done. Next up (hopefully this weekend) I'll do the driveway and sidewalks and I'll be done.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Greg - happy to see you're making your new home as beautiful as your last! Here in a couple weeks when you are mowing every 5 days you may rethink all your land haha, push through it 

I love the picture of your wife mowing as mine is the same, the last 2 years she beat me to the first cut! I got to it this year, but she loves mowing also. So I stole your idea and made a custom shirt and just ordered for my wife, never used the site before but it was very easy. It says you can share the link to the design so I pasted it below, hopefully you can just open it up and either buy the same or customize as you wish - it was $33.50 with shipping for 100% cotton so not bad!

https://www.customink.com/designs/mamamow1/crr0-00ck-2z0y/share?pc=EMAIL-40778&utm_campaign=shared%20design&utm_source=share%20link&utm_medium=shared%20design&utm_content=shared%20desktop

Best of luck in your first spring with your new place!


----------



## gregonfire

Jconnelly6b said:


> Greg - happy to see you're making your new home as beautiful as your last! Here in a couple weeks when you are mowing every 5 days you may rethink all your land haha, push through it
> 
> I love the picture of your wife mowing as mine is the same, the last 2 years she beat me to the first cut! I got to it this year, but she loves mowing also. So I stole your idea and made a custom shirt and just ordered for my wife, never used the site before but it was very easy. It says you can share the link to the design so I pasted it below, hopefully you can just open it up and either buy the same or customize as you wish - it was $33.50 with shipping for 100% cotton so not bad!
> 
> https://www.customink.com/designs/mamamow1/crr0-00ck-2z0y/share?pc=EMAIL-40778&utm_campaign=shared%20design&utm_source=share%20link&utm_medium=shared%20design&utm_content=shared%20desktop
> 
> Best of luck in your first spring with your new place!


That's awesome! Thanks for the link. Let me know how your wife likes it :lol:


----------



## gregonfire

Can anyone tell me what this is? Looks like it might be a PRG stalk? It's very hard.










In other news, haven't done much since my last update. The grass is greening up nicely. I'm planning to throw a bunch of stuff down this weekend to kickstart the season.

- Fertilizer (leftover YM and Lesco) aiming for .5 lbs n/m
- Insecticide preventative app
- Fungicide preventative app
- 2nd pre-m app
- Grub ex

Gonna be getting a lot of walking in.

I have a couple trouble spots throughout the yard, looks like it could be poa triv. I'm just letting things go for now to see how it all plays out. Trying not to stress over the grass to much this year. I'm leaving for another deployment in a few months, and we're doing projects in the house, so the lawn is not too high on the priority list.

I am still planning on doing at least a partial reno next fall.

Hopefully I can post some decent lawn pics soon!


----------



## gregonfire

Did another mow on Monday, HOC 2.25"

Front yard is growing pretty evenly and looks great after the cut.

Back yard still has some areas that haven't fully woken up. Also have some weird bright green plants growing near the tree bed closer to the house, you can see them in the pics. Not sure what it is. I'm not going crazy this year just because I'm leaving and plan to do a reno next year.


----------



## M32075

Early green spring up one of the great benefits of PRG lawn


----------



## Green

Front lawn truly looks awesome as-is...like it doesn't even need a future reno! That Fescue mix is super thick, and it is more shade tolerant than any KBG, as a bonus.


----------



## gregonfire

M32075 said:


> Early green spring up one of the great benefits of PRG lawn


I'd say it definitely got going faster than my KBG did.



Green said:


> Front lawn truly looks awesome as-is...like it doesn't even need a future reno! That Fescue mix is super thick, and it is more shade tolerant than any KBG, as a bonus.


Haha don't try and talk me out of it! It's happening! LOL. I need the repairability of KBG. I already have some pee spots from the dogs that have died, squirrel holes, mole runs, and just some general winter die-off. I don't like the idea of having to wait til fall every year to do an overseed to fix those issues and I'm not a fan of spring seeding.


----------



## gregonfire

Pics from over the weekend.

Another cut at 2.25".

Grass is looking pretty good so far. Excited to see how it looks in another month. Busted out the trusty craftsman edger and did my first edge job on the property. Came out nice, will look better with time. I didn't go too aggressive on it.

The timemaster stripes pretty well for not having a striping kit on it. Still debating on whether to get the checkmate or not.


----------



## jskierko

That shot from the street looks dark AF! Nice!


----------



## gregonfire

jskierko said:


> That shot from the street looks dark AF! Nice!


Thanks man!


----------



## bf7

gregonfire said:


> Still debating on whether to get the checkmate or not.


I totally would not mind seeing some killer stripes on this. But that uniform forest green is a beauty as well.


----------



## gregonfire

bf7 said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating on whether to get the checkmate or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally would not mind seeing some killer stripes on this. But that uniform forest green is a beauty as well.
Click to expand...

Well you're in luck. Checkmate ordered today :bandit:


----------



## gregonfire

Busy weekend in the yard and doing other projects.

Wife mowed, 2.25 HOC.

Put down Lesco 18-24-12 at 2.5lbs/k (.45 lbs n/k)

Watered it in this morning, started my sprinkler audit. I only have 3 tuna cans at the moment so I was only able to do a couple zones this go aroudn.

Sprayed a bunch of weeds in our beds with roundup.

Got the checkmate striper installed on the timemaster. Very easy install compared to the HRX. As always, they make a great product that is built to last.

Got some Koi fish and tadpoles for the pond. Also got a pic of our bullfrog. He's pretty big!

No sign of moles yet this spring. Hopefully it stays that way.

On to the pics!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pics look great. Awesome transformation versus when you moved in!


----------



## Wile

She's loving the yard and I'm loving that Japanese Maple. Can't wait till mine matures to look like that.


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> Pics look great. Awesome transformation versus when you moved in!





Wile said:


> She's loving the yard and I'm loving that Japanese Maple. Can't wait till mine matures to look like that.


Thanks guys!


----------



## gregonfire

Did a quick mow today at 2.25"

The grass is really darkening and thickening up, especially in the front yard where it gets more sun.

Super happy with the checkmate striper. These pics were taken in an overcast sky and the stripes are very apparent.


----------



## jskierko

Laying down stripes as straight as an arrow, goodness!


----------



## gregonfire

jskierko said:


> Laying down stripes as straight as an arrow, goodness!


I'm starting to get the hang of the timemaster. Definitely a little squirrely at first lol


----------



## ericgautier

Looking good man!


----------



## gregonfire

ericgautier said:


> Looking good man!


Thanks Eric! Hope all is well


----------



## gregonfire

Some morning golden hour shots. Really pleased with the density of the turf. It also looks fantastic at 2.25".


----------



## gregonfire

Brought my first "plug" home from the KBG plot and planted it this afternoon. I'll probably do 3 more that size spaced out in the bare area and let it fill in.

Also spotted a couple ducks enjoying the pond.


----------



## gregonfire

Got a quick mow in yesterday. 6 days since my last mow and it was cutting off a bit too much in the front yard. Going to have to stick to every 5 days if I want to keep it at 2.25" HOC.

Front is ridiculously thick. Like, I don't think I've ever had turf this thick before. PRG is really impressing me...


----------



## gregonfire

Got a quick mow in the other day.

Got almost 3" of rain over the weekend so I had to bump HOC to 2.75.


























































Saw a rhizome popping through on my KBG plug:


----------



## gregonfire

Anyone know what this is?

I initially thought it was fungus, but after getting up close it looks like some type of weed or something that is dying? I'm really not sure.

It's only in the front yard and there are about 4 or 5 spots like this in varying sizes.


----------



## g-man

Red thread or snow mold. I cant zoom on the image.


----------



## jskierko

At first glance I would say red thread, just given the hue that it gives off and the general shape of the area and how it's dispersed amongst good grass. When I zoom in though it looks like there are some cottony wisps at the end of the blades, which I have never seen in my areas of red thread. Otherwise I see no lesions or signs of disease on the desirable grasses. I'd probably bag mow out of an abundance of caution and make sure it's drying out completely every day.


----------



## gregonfire

g-man said:


> Red thread or snow mold. I cant zoom on the image.





jskierko said:


> At first glance I would say red thread, just given the hue that it gives off and the general shape of the area and how it's dispersed amongst good grass. When I zoom in though it looks like there are some cottony wisps at the end of the blades, which I have never seen in my areas of red thread. Otherwise I see no lesions or signs of disease on the desirable grasses. I'd probably bag mow out of an abundance of caution and make sure it's drying out completely every day.


Appreciate the help, gents. I looked up red thread (heard of it but never encountered before) and it was described and pictured exactly like what's in my yard. Put some azoxy down a couple days ago so hopefully it recovers quick, it's def an eyesore and of course it's in my front yard.


----------



## gregonfire

Got out and spot sprayed some weeds finally, been putting it off for a while.

Fungicide put down at curative rate, hope it takes care of the red thread issue in my front yard. Back yard is pretty disease free.

Mowed at 2.75, might have to keep it there, Can't keep up with the 2.25 cut without taking too much off. Between the busy schedule and random rain we've been getting, I haven't been able to mow as often as I should at 2.25.

Finally broke down and ordered some flagship fert. Gonna give it a go. Hopefully it's a good replacement for CX.

My daughter absolutely loves running around in the yard. I've been keeping her off of it after I spray or put down anything until it's watered in (same with the pups). Is that the best practice for those with little ones?


----------



## Green

I think keeping them (and yourself) off the grass until after a watering cycle or better yet rain, is complete, is about the best you can do, and is what I suggest when people ask, as well. There might be people who find fault with that approach from either direction, but I think it's necessary and is likewise impossible to do much better. It's widely accepted that most items that are applied or sprayed are safe once they dry and get watered after, and it dries out again after that. The old - If in doubt about a particular item, consult the directions or research it - applies here again.



gregonfire said:


> Finally broke down and ordered some flagship fert. Gonna give it a go. Hopefully it's a good replacement for CX.


You might also find this product interesting. It looks like even more of a similar / replacement product. Unfortunately, I can't find a detailed analysis anywhere. But kelp4less is highly regarded here:

https://lawnphix.com/products/carbon-phix-carbon-x-alternative/


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> You might also find this product interesting. It looks like even more of a similar / replacement product. Unfortunately, I can't find a detailed analysis anywhere. But kelp4less is highly regarded here:
> 
> https://lawnphix.com/products/carbon-phix-carbon-x-alternative/


Interesting, Green. Thanks for the suggestion. However, that is pretty pricey. I'll definitely keep it in mind in the future, but most likely I will stick to cheaper alternatives.


----------



## gregonfire

Quick mow at 2.75 HOC.

Red thread has stopped spreading, hoping to get some N down this weekend to help it grow out.

Nutsedge popping up all over. I thought I had killed most of it with tenacity before the overseed. Lots spread out throughout the backyard, front yard seems contained to the area along the driveway. Sedgehammer on hand and will try to spray this weekend.

Other than that, grass seems happy and healthy.


----------



## Green

Nutsedge is hard to eradicate, even if you kill a given batch...more can come back, and you have to keep after it as you're seeing.

Regardless, looks great from a distance in the photos.


----------



## jskierko

Green said:


> Nutsedge is hard to eradicate, even if you kill a given batch...more can come back, and you have to keep after it as you're seeing.





gregonfire said:


> Nutsedge popping up all over. I thought I had killed most of it with tenacity before the overseed. Lots spread out throughout the backyard, front yard seems contained to the area along the driveway. Sedgehammer on hand and will try to spray this weekend.


I have had much better results with Dismiss compared to Sedgehammer. I sprayed some sedge 3 days ago and they are basically all toast already. Some articles say Dismiss often takes multiple apps to control sedge, but last year it was one and done for me with much better results than I had with sedgehammer.


----------



## gregonfire

jskierko said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutsedge is hard to eradicate, even if you kill a given batch...more can come back, and you have to keep after it as you're seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutsedge popping up all over. I thought I had killed most of it with tenacity before the overseed. Lots spread out throughout the backyard, front yard seems contained to the area along the driveway. Sedgehammer on hand and will try to spray this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had much better results with Dismiss compared to Sedgehammer. I sprayed some sedge 3 days ago and they are basically all toast already. Some articles say Dismiss often takes multiple apps to control sedge, but last year it was one and done for me with much better results than I had with sedgehammer.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Since I have sedgehammer already I'll give that a try first. I'll keep dismiss in mind if the sedgehammer doesn't take it all out. I only got 2 packs of it as well, so I'm not sure if I'll have enough to do all of the nutsedge right now.


----------



## gregonfire

Green said:


> Nutsedge is hard to eradicate, even if you kill a given batch...more can come back, and you have to keep after it as you're seeing.
> 
> Regardless, looks great from a distance in the photos.


Thanks Green, will try to keep at it and kill it all :twisted:


----------



## Green

Dismiss is Sulfentrazone. It's easy to fry your grass with it with too high a rate, too many apps, or a hot week. Also, don't use a surfactant with it for this reason. Conversely, if you have Poa annua and Triv, Sulfentrazone might kill it, which is a good thing.


----------



## gregonfire

I swear the wife loves mowing more than I do. She can't mow straight like me though :lol:


----------



## gregonfire

Got some more fungus going on in the front yard. Any help IDing it would be appreciated!


























And some pics of the back, no fungal pressure there at all:


























In other news, nutsedge has taken a hit thanks to sedgehammer, it's starting to yellow and has stopped growing so fast. 
Put down a fert app to help with growing out of the red thread, maybe that in conjunction with the hotter temps and higher humidity is playing a role in the new fungus. Still mowing at 2.75 HOC.


----------



## gregonfire

Truckin along at 2.75 HOC. Fungicide sprayed on DS, seems to have stop spreading.










Rare photo of the right side yard:


















And probably my favorite view from the back yard:


----------



## gregonfire

Hello everyone

Sorry for being MIA. Currently deployed out of the country, so I've been back to doing long distance lawn care.

Wife says the grass isn't doing great. I'm not surprised or upset, I know back home we've been having crazy heat waves and minimal rain. Been watering a lot (I can still control irrigation remotely), and the wife did put down some liquid propi last week.

I'm going to have her throw down some seed just to help fill things in.

What is the absolute bare minimum that needs to be done to make this overseed somewhat worth it?

Was thinking just have her mow shorter, do a light rake to get dead stuff up, throw seed down evenly across the lawn, and I'll take care of controlling irrigation. The less she has to do the better. She's basically been in single mom mode to a less than 2 year old, so free time for lawn care is minimal.

Any help is appreciated, cheers


----------



## Chris LI

With time at a minimum, I would basically do what you mentioned, but I would rake first and then bag mow, to make sure you get all dead material up, so you have better seed to soil contact. Thank you for your service, if you're referring to a military deployment.


----------



## gregonfire

Chris LI said:


> With time at a minimum, I would basically do what you mentioned, but I would rake first and then bag mow, to make sure you get all dead material up, so you have better seed to soil contact. Thank you for your service, if you're referring to a military deployment.


Yep, military, and thanks. Appreciate the comment, I'll make sure she bag mows. Thanks again!


----------



## Green

gregonfire said:


> Was thinking just have her mow shorter, do a light rake to get dead stuff up, throw seed down evenly across the lawn, and I'll take care of controlling irrigation. The less she has to do the better. She's basically been in single mom mode to a less than 2 year old, so free time for lawn care is minimal.


Exactly what you said...bag mow of course. And put down the seed using a spreader. To be honest, something like the Scotts Wizz battery-operated hand-spreader may provide the best visual feedback and even coverage. Not sure if you have one yet. It's also extremely quick for low volume applications like seed, and can be set to make very little come out with setting 2. You just have to keep an eye on where the stuff is coming out, and walk fast, and try not to overlap a ton. But with a push spreader, you can't really see where the seed is coming out well because it's underneath. I haven't tried the Wizz for seed, but use it for other things, and I bet it would work just as well here if you're using a large seed type. And it really is quick.

Time the overseed with the Propiconazole app that went down...the growth regulation will prevent the existing grass from overtaking the new stuff and give it time to come in before mowing.

The groundskeeper rake is very good for overseed prep, but not sure how into it you guys want to get at this point if you're somewhere between minimal effort and just throwing down and hoping for the best. It can be ordered form Home Depot if you don't have one.

Good thing your wife is not also deployed and is there to take care of the kid and property!


----------



## gregonfire

Hey All,

Figured it was time for an update. Wife completed a minimal prep overseed on 9/18. So far it's looking good from the very very few pictures I get. Here are the best ones:

4 DAS:









8 DAS:

















19 DAS, 2nd mow 2.25" HOC:


----------

